# Harness or Collar?



## Racheval3 (Mar 13, 2009)

Just wondering . . .


----------



## arlene (Jul 28, 2007)

I prefer a harness - I like the step in type where there is one clip over their back or the Puppia harness which is sort of a vest.


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

Max is so excited and pulls, so I use the Easy Walk harness. It does something mental to him. The pulling just stops.

Cooper doesn't pull and responds well to a leash with just his collar. 

I put them both on a Double Dog leash coupler when I walk them together. It's easier on me and they have settled into a routine very well. Max's eagerness helps Cooper with his tendency to hold back.


----------



## PepperToast (Oct 27, 2008)

Both,

I love the vest style harness from Puppia but... have my ID tags on a collar so they wear both. I will remove the harness when we arrive at our destination but want their ID on them in case...

Meeka


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Tess wears a harness that hooks in the back. Since Cody is a puller he wears an Easy Walker harness that hooks in the front. Janan is right - is really helps. Both also wear a collar with their tags.


----------



## Racheval3 (Mar 13, 2009)

I'm really interested in the Easy Walker Harness. I just did a search for it on Amazon and amongst all of the 5 star reviews, I found this one:

"2 of 2 people found the following review helpful: 
Dangerous and restrictive, January 23, 2009 
By Veterinary Student

This harness prevents the dog from walking normally and will cause a shortened stride, potentially leading to joint problems and definitely leading to abnormal musculature and muscle damage. It is analogous to a human only being allowed to take very short strides--it will cause a shortened gait and decreased range of motion. There is also a buckle directly over the biceps tendon which could injure the dog by rupturing this critical tendon if he suddenly pulls against it. "

http://www.amazon.com/Premier-Gentle-Leader-Black-Harness/product-reviews/B000BHRFAU/ref=cm_cr_dp_all_recent?ie=UTF8&coliid=&showViewpoints=1&colid=&sortBy=bySubmissionDateDescending

I'm totally open to trying it out, but for those of you who have this harness, do you believe it restricts your dog in any way? I also see that the leash connects at the front of the chest, kind of wierd - right? I feel like Moose always gets his leash caught under his legs when his collar twists forward. I also saw that some people said it doesn't work for dogs with short legs. Moose is about 11 inches from foot to bottom of neck and about 16 inches from chest to butt. He's his own sort of hot dog dog. Would he be too short?


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

I'm not sure how it can restrict their stride. There's a strap across the chest (where the leash hooks) and then a strap under the chest (behind the front legs). When he starts pulling, the front lead turns him towards me - about the same as my turning in the opposite direction and making him follow. We've been using it about a month and he does try to pull if he's excited (beginning of his walk or he knows there's a dog at a house up ahead). I do see him trying to lean to the opposit side now - since he realized what happens when he pulls so I'm trying to correct that (stopping and moving the leash to the other side). Even if he does try pulling, it's not nearly to the degree it is with a regular harness. The one problem I am having is matting on the sides.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I use both depending on the situation but with dogs in coat, I like collars the best. Belle when teamed up with Dash- go for the harness. Belle is super competitive on being ahead and Dash feeds into it too. They do great on the dual lead together. Dora can always be in a collar cause she is my perfect little walker. If she has to be hooked to Belle, I put her in her harness. Dash alone collar as well. Harnesses tend to cause more matting than collars even the soft harnesses.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

It depends on the walk. For really long walks through the park we do a harness with flexi leash but for walks through the city I use a collar and leash (6'). For Hitchcock, who is still learning to walk on a leash, I always use a harness as I don't want the collar to hurt him when he pulls. I also use a short 4' leash to have better control of him.


----------



## Sandi Kerger (Mar 18, 2009)

*Puppia Harness*

I would like to order a Puppia Harness, as we don't have them where I live. What size do I get, I was thinking small, but it says weight 7-8 pounds, and my Havanese already weighs 9 lbs?

Wouldn't medium be too big?

Thanks.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Just show leads so I guess it's other.....kinda sorta


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

The Puppia harness runs small - get a medium. I love it, but I did have a problem with the clasp, and I'm hoping to get it replaced


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I only use a collar. I have never had a harness for Quince.


----------



## Sandi Kerger (Mar 18, 2009)

thanks for responding will order medium


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Maxmom said:


> Max is so excited and pulls, so I use the Easy Walk harness. It does something mental to him. The pulling just stops.
> 
> Cooper doesn't pull and responds well to a leash with just his collar.
> 
> I put them both on a Double Dog leash coupler when I walk them together. It's easier on me and they have settled into a routine very well. Max's eagerness helps Cooper with his tendency to hold back.


Janan, what size do you use and how many pounds is Max? Marble is about 10-11 pounds. I have tried the xsmall, which is a little too tight, and the small seems to be a little loose. I think Marble's in between those two. I'm afraid he'll slip out of the small. I'm either gonna have to plump him up or put him on a diet.:wink: The concept of the Easy Walk is great>

Gina


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Jill in Mich said:


> I'm not sure how it can restrict their stride. There's a strap across the chest (where the leash hooks) and then a strap under the chest (behind the front legs). When he starts pulling, the front lead turns him towards me - about the same as my turning in the opposite direction and making him follow. We've been using it about a month and he does try to pull if he's excited (beginning of his walk or he knows there's a dog at a house up ahead). I do see him trying to lean to the opposit side now - since he realized what happens when he pulls so I'm trying to correct that (stopping and moving the leash to the other side). Even if he does try pulling, it's not nearly to the degree it is with a regular harness. The one problem I am having is matting on the sides.


Ohhh...that sounds perfect for Todd. 
He's great on leash at home but if there are people and other dogs around he pulls like crazy and can not be distracted...it drives me insane! 
Where can you buy one? I don't think that i've seen any in the stores that i usually shop at...link anyone?


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

marb42 said:


> Janan, what size do you use and how many pounds is Max? Marble is about 10-11 pounds. I have tried the xsmall, which is a little too tight, and the small seems to be a little loose. I think Marble's in between those two. I'm afraid he'll slip out of the small. I'm either gonna have to plump him up or put him on a diet.:wink: The concept of the Easy Walk is great>
> 
> Gina


I tried all different size's of that on Oliver and none fit correctly (Twice he go out of it :frusty The company rep even tried fitting him and he finally said "Get the larger size and have a shoe repair place alter it. HOWEVER that will void the warranty :jaw:"


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

Gina,

Size small works well with Max. Max weighs 9.5 lbs. I bought a size small for Cooper (14 lbs), but even let out all the way, it's too tight on him. The next size seemed too big, and since he doesn't pull anyway, I just use his collar.

I've really had success with the Easy Walk with Max. He is so friendly and wants to greet every man, woman, child and dog that comes in his path. With the collar he chokes really badly as he strains with every fiber of his body to move toward his target. All four feet are churning, he's just not going anywhere. lol I couldn't stand the choking.


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

http://www.premier.com/View.aspx?page=dogs/products/behavior/easywalk/productdescription

Or Google Easywalk Harness


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Maxmom said:


> http://www.premier.com/View.aspx?page=dogs/products/behavior/easywalk/productdescription
> 
> Or Google Easywalk Harness


Oops...already googled it..thanks though Janan


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Maxmom said:


> Gina,
> 
> Size small works well with Max. Max weighs 9.5 lbs. I bought a size small for Cooper (14 lbs), but even let out all the way, it's too tight on him. The next size seemed too big, and since he doesn't pull anyway, I just use his collar.
> 
> I've really had success with the Easy Walk with Max. He is so friendly and wants to greet every man, woman, child and dog that comes in his path. With the collar he chokes really badly as he strains with every fiber of his body to move toward his target. All four feet are churning, he's just not going anywhere. lol I couldn't stand the choking.


Thanks Janan, I'll give the small a try. Marble has such big pulling issues. I have tried and tried to stop and correct each time he pulls, but this has gone on forever. I am so excited about the Easy Walk. Thanks!


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

I believe a DVD comes with the purchase. Watch it. And don't throw away the instructions on how to fit it properly. I had to keep referring to it at first. It can be frustrating at first, so don't give up too soon. There are so many ways to adjust it.

Let me know how it goes!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

I watched Cody walking last night and since the leash is hooked in the front it does tend to him against the front of his leg. I don't think it impedes his stride at all but maybe that's because he's little? Mayber for larger breed dogs that's a problem. I did realize last night that he's developed a sore on his chest near his leg - on the side where the leash usually hangs. I think it's from him trying to pull so that the harness is twisting and then rubbing. I probably don't have it hooked on him properly....


----------



## Laurasch (Jul 1, 2008)

Very popular - My trainer friends highly recommend the Easy Walkers to their students, especially for pullers. Unlike the muzzle version, no training needed but pulling is impeded by the martingale piece in front which turns them to the side.

Fit is really key - be sure to follow the right sequence and end up with the pieces at 90 degree angles with the chest piece parallel with the floor. 

Restriction concerns - my chiropractic vet likes them but noted it is critical to get the chest piece up high, where it belongs, to not impede the shoulder and leg action. I see a lot of dogs wearing them with the front drooping, not a good thing. 

Short legs - I've fit and used them on many dogs (at the shelter) and think that short legged dogs don't do as well in them. They get a leg over the leash a lot more. If you don't have a puller I think the back clip is easier for a Hav. Of course they're so smart they usually get it straightened out by themselves quickly .


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Laurasch said:


> Very popular - My trainer friends highly recommend the Easy Walkers to their students, especially for pullers. Unlike the muzzle version, no training needed but pulling is impeded by the martingale piece in front which turns them to the side.
> 
> Fit is really key - be sure to follow the *right sequence and end up with the pieces at 90 degree angles with the chest piece parallel with the floor*.
> 
> ...


1) We start at a 90 degree angle, but when he starts pulling the martingale section pulls over to the side. Does that mean I don't have it on him properly?

2) I've seriously considered the Easy Walker for Tess - she's a dragger - man is that girl a slowpoke!. It seems like the leash attached to the front would allow her to hold her body more erect (and perhaps build confidence) than the leash always dragging over her head? To say nothing of me being able to get her moving easier!


----------



## Laurasch (Jul 1, 2008)

The martingale will pull to the side a bit. That movement, like with the Gentle Leader, in intended to pull the body off center, which keeps them from surging forward. If there seems to be too much movement, you might need to snug things up. It's supposed to fit fairly close(only a finger underneath) and that can be tricky when there's a lot of hair. Then when they pull, the martingale closes, making it more snug and hopefully less movement. 

One of the reasons this harness is popular is because each piece can be size adjusted and they're all stitched down so the harness will stay in place better, unlike the unstitched ones that, when a dog is pulling, skew way off to the side and don't conform to their bodies.

For Tess's pokiness, 3 thoughts:
1. you might want to add treat training. I think they learn to walk much better faster with the positive reinforcement. If you have some treats in your hand and reward occassionally, but only when she is beside your leg, she is more likely to want to be there. When treats aren't an option, taking quick short steps can quicken them up, adding praise and smiles when (and only when) they're in the right spot. You can even take her meal's kibble along and toss one out in front of you a few feet occasionally. If she gets into the game she will pick up her pace and you can shape it from there.

2. Sometimes a dog that drags behind will do much better if you have a short play or training game session at home to get their enegy level up first.

3. Some dogs love or hate new or old places, so if Tess always drags behind on your normal home walk for example, you might try retraining her using a new place where she might be more excited to walk. Then try to keep this behavior (reward it) when walking in the more 'boring' places.

Happy trails, L


----------



## earfax (Mar 24, 2008)

I love the harness


----------



## louise (Dec 5, 2008)

I think there may be some truth to that negative evaluation of the Easy Walk. It does stop Ellie from pulling.

BUT - like many others, the petite is pretty tight and I sometimes wonder if she can breathe fully, and the xsmall is too big and she's gotten a leg out of it more than once which could have been dangerous had I not noticed it.

Because I've ended up using the smaller size as it's the only one she doesn't get out of, I can see the possibility that it restricts her stride a bit. 

It is not a harness I'm really happy with and I have a Puppia for that fantasy day when she stops pulling!

Louise


----------



## louise (Dec 5, 2008)

I would love to adjust the size small that I have because the petite/small is really too tight. Ellie is 10.5 or maybe closer to 11 pounds.

When I use the small, the black part that goes around the neck is very large (adjusted all the way down) while the strap around the middle or girth, fits very well. However, with the collar part being so large, on more than one occasion a paw has landed out of the collar altogether.

Have you ever solved a fitting problem like this? There seems to be a large size difference between the petite/small and the small.

Louise


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Has anyone tried doing a reverse walk when your dog pulled? 
My 90 lb lab used to pull like a horse (he actually pulled me off of my feet several times) and a trainer on a Lab forum suggested that I try it with him...the pulling stopped in minutes and he started paying attention to me while we were walking...it was amazing! 
I remembered it while walking Todd today and tried it at the park. 
With in a few minutes I was no longer having to correct him while walking. It's magic...I swear it works wonders.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Louise:" When I use the small, *the black part that goes around the neck *is very large (adjusted all the way down) while the strap around the middle or girth, fits very well. However, with the collar part being so large, on more than one occasion a paw has landed out of the collar altogether.

Have you ever solved a fitting problem like this? There seems to be a large size difference between the petite/small and the small."

Louise, are you talking about the easy walker? And is the black piece the different colored piece? If so, I think that piece is supposed to be the strap under the chest, not across the front of the chest.

Laura, thanks for the ideas on getting Tess to pick it up. I think I'll try a combination of the 3. You're right, her energy level would be higher if I can get her to play first. (Problem is, Tess doesn't know how to play but I have been working on getting her to race me so we'll try some of that.) Treats will also help getting her moving. I have noticed she has some areas she's more excited to walk and some spots she really doesn't like.

Eva, your method is probably the best way - it's the method used in positive reinforcement training.

As much as I've been resisting the idea because of the time/work it's going to take from me, I think I need to start walking the dogs separately for a while so I can work on each one's habits separately. (ugggghhh!)


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

Eva, I use the "reverse walk" - we learned it in obedience classes. It works great with Milo! I just use a regular puppia harness which I love.


----------



## Racheval3 (Mar 13, 2009)

What exactly is the reverse walk?


----------



## bella lugosi (Nov 9, 2008)

See if you can go to a store w/ Puppia harnesses. I was going to order one on line...found the perfect one. But when I was in a store and tried them on Bella, they didn't fit right. She is VERY small (6lbs.) and even their small didn't fit right. So I was glad I waited and hadn't ordered off line.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Racheval3 said:


> What exactly is the reverse walk?


:biggrin1: When you walk your dog and they get ahead of you/close to pulling the leash taunt you turn around and walk the opposite direction. 
It pulls them around so that they are following you and if you do it a few times (when they pull) they generally catch on and start keeping a closer eye on you.

I took Todd on a 2 mile walk today and I only had to reverse my walk twice for him to remember that he's not supposed to pull. Good dog!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Eva said:


> :biggrin1: When you walk your dog and they get ahead of you/close to pulling the leash taunt you turn around and walk the opposite direction.
> It pulls them around so that they are following you and if you do it a few times (when they pull) they generally catch on and start keeping a closer eye on you.
> 
> I took Todd on a 2 mile walk today and I only had to reverse my walk twice for him to remember that he's not supposed to pull. Good dog!


The idea is that the dog wants to go forward. If not corrected, they learn that pulling on the collar/harness is how they get what they want (to go forward). If you reverse directions (just for a few steps) when the dog starts pulling, they learn that pulling won't get them what they want, but keeping a loose leash will.


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

I'm going to try this as soon as it gets pretty again, but if you don't hear from me in a couple weeks because my neighbors have probably locked me in the looney bin after watching me pace back and forth up and down the road. lol


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Maxmom said:


> I'm going to try this as soon as it gets pretty again, but if you don't hear from me in a couple weeks because my neighbors have probably locked me in the looney bin after watching me pace back and forth up and down the road. lol


LOL...I have to admit that I've only been trying it with Todd when we are away from people. It does look silly but it works :biggrin1:


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Maxmom said:


> I'm going to try this as soon as it gets pretty again, but if you don't hear from me in a couple weeks because my neighbors have probably locked me in the looney bin after watching me pace back and forth up and down the road. lol


:biggrin1: My neighbors are so used to me doing strange things like this, they stop and ask if I'm okay if I'm not doing silly things like going in circles.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Eva said:


> Has anyone tried doing a reverse walk when your dog pulled?


Yes, but we spent the whole walk going back and forth in the same area! Rufus can be stubborn as all get out!

I got the Easy Walk harness for him and what a dream!! DH and I took the dogs out walking yesterday and Rufus did not pull at all! :whoo:

:suspicious: Instead Marley started pulling. *sigh I'm going to get him the Easy Walk too once I figure out the size for him. Rufus is 16 1/2 pounds--19" girth and I got the tweener size S/M. I think Marley will need the Small size though. He's a bit trimmer around the middle.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I prefer a collar on any dog, but because Smarty is not a good citizen when passing other dogs she wears a Premier Gentle leader collar or a Premier Easy Walk Harness when we go to the park. Any other time she wears just the collar.


----------

